# Eugene Paved Bike Trails



## LakewoodKiwi (Nov 30, 2006)

We will be visiting Eugene, Oregon in a few weeks and was wondering what are the best trails to ride. We have a 6 year old that can ride 50 miles on a ride-a-long (behind a tandem), so we are looking for some good longish distance rides to do.

Cheers,

LakewoodKiwi


----------



## pjmsj21 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi and Welcome in advance to Eugene.

Eugene has some very protected, albeit busy on the weekend bike paths, that would provide you with about 10-15 miles of riding.

For longer rides I would highly suggest that you stop in at the Lane County Visitors Association office in downtown Eugene and get the Lane County Cycling Map. They layout some great rides from shorter to longer distance and give you topographical information as well. 

Have a great trip.


----------



## hac (May 27, 2009)

Here is a link to the City of Eugene's map page. Take a look at the Bicycles pdfs.
http://www.eugene-or.gov/portal/server.pt?open=512&objID=737&PageID=3890&cached=true&mode=2

Most of the non-motorized paths are along the river. 

Lane County also has a good map of cycling routes in the county; mostly on the rural roads in the area. It doesn't look like it's online. You can buy it for $3 though --
http://ecomm.lanecounty.org/Store/Item.aspx?Item=5

You may also want to do a search for the Row (rhymes with cow) River trail. It's a MUP that starts in/near Cottage Grove and heads east a ways. Mostly flat out and back route. Haven't ridden it so I can't give you many details. Here's a bit of info on it --
http://www.theoregonkid.com/cyclingoregon.html 

Enjoy


----------



## hac (May 27, 2009)

Here's another one on the Row River trail. Cottage Grove is about 20 miles south of Eugene.
http://www.cottagegrove.org/trail/


----------



## LakewoodKiwi (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions and links - very much appreciated. 

Cheers,

LakewoodKiwi


----------

